# Money laundering by US military personnel



## ArcticWolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey all

Moderators: If this isn't appropriate to publish here, feel free to delete.
I'm just having a rant... 
...and I can't keep stum - as the email tells me to - as I don't take orders from people I don't respect. 
My family's trying to sell a few properties in a Scandinavian country.
Below is a second email reply to ads we have after an initial short message to get in contact with "Douglas".
It gets my blood boiling.  
Last time I was asked to launder money (in other words of course) it was a deserter of the French Foreign Legion that asked...
I'm still furious at that person...

How do you guys feel about this kind of proposal, and how common is it?
For military personnel to do this kind of thing, I mean? Presuming he is who he says he is.
Is it something that started with the Gulf, or did it happen before that?

Thanks for putting up with me,
AW

------
Hello, Thanks for your response. I am very interested in your property but I have a business proposal for you. I know this will definitely come to you as a huge surprise, but I implore you to take the time to go through it carefully. Please allow me to introduce myself. I am Capt. Anthony Douglas, with the US Marine Corps serving in the U.S Maritime Expeditionary Security Force (MESF) which Patrols the southeast of the Al Faw peninsula in the Persian Gulf.  We are here on a special mission to help beef up terrorist targeted sea coast,coastal surveillance and oil refinery terminals,mostly the United states and the European Union on the war against coastal terrorism. Based on the United States legislative and executive decision to withdraw our troops from Iraq come this year, I will be deployed to come and work in your country's naval reserve facility soonest so I will need a property for myself.  During our routine surveillance we captured an Oil Vessel which was not properly documented and my security crew impounded it. After my investigation, the crude oil transaction was traced to a refinery terminal port manager of a reputable oil firm here in Iraq who confided in me for the confidentiality of the transaction with the plans of sharing the proceeds. Instead of reporting to the appropriate authorities we decided to convert our finding into a fortune. It was a hard decision to make but we unanimously agreed and that is why I am contacting you.  With the current OPEC price for crude oil, we will generate 6.8 million USD(Six Million Eight Hundred Thousand United states Dollars) from the sales. Presently, we have concluded sales arrangement with a British Oil Magnate who will buy the product and is only willing to deal with his trust nominated bank in United Kingdom. He has concluded the Test of quantity and quality and the product has been transported to his point where it will be transloaded to his vessel.  Where we have a problem now is that the buyer is willing to deal with his nominated bank in United Kingdom and taking cognizance of the fact that such huge amount or transaction of money should not be traced to me as a uniformed person or my partner so I need an European external aide that will be of invaluable help to me in securing this funds and will guarantee me of his unalloyed support in confidence.  I also have plans to invest my share of this money on Real estate and stock market which I heard is very profitable in Europe so I need your assistance. I believe it will be more easier for you as a European citizen to open an account in the nominated bank of the buyer to receive this payment.  Please if you are interested in this transaction i will give to you the complete details you need for us to carry out this transaction successfully.I decided to find someone that is real and not imaginary and that is why i went to a secured classified advert site where i can be sure that the person is real.  I am doing this on trust,you should understand and you should know that as a trained military expert i will always play safe in case you are the bad type but I pray you are not. Feel free to ask questions if you require any further clarification as regards the transaction. 6.8 million USD(Six Million Eight Hundred Thousand United states Dollars)  is a lot of money and the dream of anyone.  Please note that if I do not get your response after 3days, I will assume you are not interested and I will search for another person because We have less than 7 days to present the buyer with the  account as he requested. We have decided to give you 30% of the sum while 70% comes to us, I hope it is fair on your side. If you think otherwise, please delete my email and maintain a sealed lips. I wait for your urgent response.  Best Regards, Cpt. Anthony Douglas


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2010)

I believe this is a scam.  Somewhere before the "money" is shipped to you, you will have to pay for something, come up with some money for some valid reason.    After you send off the money, you will not hear from them again.  

I have a email sent to me, too.   There are other scams floating around.  I keep in mind, there is no free lunch, and if I did not earn it, it is not mine.  Scams work when the recipient is less than honest.


Or, If a deal seems too good to be real, your right, it is not real.


----------



## Advisor (Sep 15, 2010)

Are you sure this guy is even military, or even US?


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 16, 2010)

He is not in the military mate, it is a scam as previously stated.


----------



## ArcticWolf (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I kind of saw red and blew a fuse! 

I've re-read the email and I don't think a real military would say as much if he really was involved in war profiteering or whatever they're claiming to do. It's like taken from a really bad movie!

Thanks again.


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Sep 18, 2010)

*Security threat??*

*HEADS UP, PEOPLE!!!

It is quite possible this could be a terrorist organization's attempt to obtain illegal funding; or an attempt to discredit or disgrace the United States Marine Corps.  I do not presently have the means verify whether the soldier named in the email is a real person or not.

However, I do have a contact with the Department of Homeland Security, as well as several retired high ranking Marine Corps NCO's, and I will be passing along the information so a proper investigation into the matter will be executed.

Thank you for sharing this information.

salute;war;;salute;
*


----------

